# Argentina vs Croatia ITV1 from 18:15 GMT



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2022)

Looking forward to this if only to have another chance to see some Messi magic.

I would prefer Argentina to win but I have no idea if it will go that way and Croatia are certainly persistent.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 13, 2022)

Argentina lead


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2022)

Ggoooooaaaaal


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2022)

Another goal   

(I want Croatia to win).


----------



## dessiato (Dec 13, 2022)

I've not watched it yet. I'd like Argentina to win. If they do it'll give France a hell of a challenge to keep the WC


----------



## Petcha (Dec 13, 2022)

Don't understand why all the people in the studio are furious as to why that penalty was given (except for the rent-a-ref). I mean, how much more blatant could it be.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2022)

lucky _and_ brilliant second goal, but agree with the ITV pundits. If the shot had been on target and he'd saved it, it wouldn't have been a penalty, so it's a bit mad that it's a penalty because the forward mishit his shot.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2022)

oryx said:


> (I want Croatia to win).


They still could, I think if ARG go defensive of their 2-0 lead they may make a mistake, like they did against Holland.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 13, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> lucky _and_ brilliant second goal, but agree with the ITV pundits. If the shot had been on target and he'd saved it, it wouldn't have been a penalty, so it's a bit mad that it's a penalty because the forward mishit his shot.



Can you imagine if that was England and it wasn't given? 'Wrighty' would be screaming that 'we' were robbed.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 13, 2022)

It's as clear a foul as you get. Except for the bonkers kung fu kick from the welsh keeper the other night.



> Penalty for Argentina!​*32 min:* Modric ships possession. Fernandez plays a simple ball down the middle, and Alvarez is clean through! He tries to chip Livakovic and round him, but is crudely bodychecked. Lovren clears off the line, but the referee points to the spot. A no-brainer. Livakovic is booked, and so is Kovacic for complaining.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2022)

Never ever was a pen. Keeper was stood still, forward runs into him. 
Has spoiled the game


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 13, 2022)

Yes Argentina. Nice one Julian.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 13, 2022)

Do Croatia look tired


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Never ever was a pen. Keeper was stood still, forward runs into him.
> Has spoiled the game


tbf the game livened up from that point. Croatia were neat and tidy but no end product. Be hard for them now. I like that Argentina don't care about possession too much.


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2022)

Oh dear, think it's over now. Brilliant goal, though!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2022)

wow


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 13, 2022)

He's a magician

Wand of a left foot

etc


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2022)

cAn only think of Maradona who could also do that.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2022)

Messi magic


----------



## dessiato (Dec 13, 2022)

Looks like it'll be Argentina v France in the final.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Never ever was a pen. Keeper was stood still, forward runs into him.
> Has spoiled the game


Of course it was. The ref explained it at half time. You can't just run out, not get the ball, bring down the player and claim it's OK. Imagine a defender doing it.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> cAn only think of Maradona who could also do that.


...and Aaron Lennon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Lennon wasnt a great finisher (though he scored some great goals) but he could make exactly that kind of run Messi did today, carve up an entire team and set up a goal. Probably my all time favourite Spurs player - always so exciting to watch


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Of course it was. The ref explained it at half time. You can't just run out, not get the ball, bring down the player and claim it's OK. Imagine a defender doing it.


he was standing still. if he was running towards the forward thats something else. but he;d long stopped and planted himself


pbsmooth said:


> The ref explained it at half time.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2022)

laugh it up! Lennon right up there with the all time greats


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 355585
> 
> 
> laugh it up! Lennon right up there with the all time greats


John Lennon was a better player than Aaron.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> he was standing still. if he was running towards the forward thats something else. but he;d long stopped and planted himself



Standing still? wtf?

He runs off his line and bodychecks the guy. How is that not a pen?


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> cAn only think of Maradona who could also do that.


He beat a defender. It was great but it's not something limited to him and Maradona.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> ...and Aaron Lennon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That holy trinity of Messi, Ronaldo and Lennon have defined football for the last decade and a half imo


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> That holy trinity of Messi, Ronaldo and Lennon have defined football for the last decade and a half imo


totally agree


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Standing still? wtf?
> 
> He runs off his line and bodychecks the guy. How is that not a pen?


he ran off his line early and was already stood at his spot in the middle of the box by the time Alvarez was still running way outside the box - as is clear in your video from 3secs to 5 secs


----------



## Petcha (Dec 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> he ran off his line early and was already stood at his spot in the middle of the box by the time Alvarez was still running way outside the box - as is clear in your video from 3secs to 5 secs



I've genuinely no idea how you can't see that was a pen, but lets leave it there


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 13, 2022)

What are you watching? He clearly moves forward at the attacker in that video. Of course it's a penalty.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2022)

Glad I watched that. Messi didn't have the ball that often, but when he did, it was magic.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2022)

I make it 5 goals in total, only 2 of which were from open play, the other 3 from penalties, is that right?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2022)

ska invita said:


> I make it 5 goals in total, only 2 of which were from open play, the other 3 from penalties, is that right?



Penalties are a skill. Ask Harry or those Dutch tossers.
Argentina all the way (hopefully)!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2022)

What a performance. What a player. The best ever. 

(N.B. Messi, not Aaron Lennon)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2022)

This made me laugh:



> It was once suggested that Luka Modric looks like a little boy dressed up as a witch.





Good article, too. 









						Lionel Messi sets up his shot at destiny with throwback brilliance | Barney Ronay
					

Argentina’s icon ran things again and took a step back in time to set up a clinching third goal as Croatia were swept aside




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2022)

*Seriously* though, Maradonna (1.65m), Lennon (1.65m) and Messi (1.69m) all have this in common: simliar stature, incredible speed, low centre of gravity, immense skill in carving up / footwork. They really are very similar players. Lennon perhaps overlooked in peoples minds as very un-egotistical player - also got more injuries than should've which dampened his career.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 14, 2022)

Yeah let's all celebrate the tax evading multimillionaire.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 14, 2022)

ska invita said:


> *Seriously* though, Maradonna (1.65m), Lennon (1.65m) and Messi (1.69m) all have this in common: simliar stature, incredible speed, low centre of gravity, immense skill in carving up / footwork. They really are very similar players. Lennon perhaps overlooked in peoples minds as very un-egotistical player - also got more injuries than should've which dampened his career.


No wonder that  to some that he was better known as  Christiano Messodonna of the Lane


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> No wonder that  to some that he was better known as  Christiano Messodonna of the Lane


just missed out on young player of the year because of that Ronaldo

Hes more a Messi-donna than a Ronaldo


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 14, 2022)

surprised how poor his penalty record is. not much else to add but a bit of a weird one for such a good player.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 14, 2022)

He's an 'ambassador' for Saudi Arabia. Earning millions as a result. And totally showed his true colours the other night.

Decent footballer. Not the GOAT though. I really really hope Morocco beat them in the final.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 14, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> surprised how poor his penalty record is. not much else to add but a bit of a weird one for such a good player.


That pen last night is what Kane was trying to do.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah let's all celebrate the tax evading multimillionaire.



Read the Manchester United Evening News - even they are going on and on about Julian Alvarez. What an amazing tournament he's had. Wasn't even a starter in the first couple of games. Also there's a lovely pic going around of him when he was a starstruck 10 year old having his photo taken with that Messi.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 14, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Read the Manchester United Evening News - even they are going on and on about Julian Alvarez. What an amazing tournament he's had. Wasn't even a starter in the first couple of games. Also there's a lovely pic going around of him when he was a starstruck 10 year old having his photo taken with that Messi.



It's such a shame he has to play for a country that seems to idolise drug cheats (Maradona), tax evaders (Messi) and a team who display such bad sportsmanship as to mock their opponents for losing a penalty shootout (Otamendi, Paredes, Montiel, di Maria, et al)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> tax evaders (Messi)


tbf id expect every multi millionaire footballers is evading tax


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 14, 2022)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 355585
> 
> 
> laugh it up! Lennon right up there with the all time greats


And Trevor Sinclair


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> And Trevor Sinclair


 a bit tall but a worthy inclusion in the pantheon


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 14, 2022)

You lot have forgotten the Turkish Messi, the utterly spellbindingly talented Erhun Oztumer. 

(I may be slightly biased)


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's such a shame he has to play for a country that seems to idolise drug cheats (Maradona), tax evaders (Messi) and a team who display such bad sportsmanship as to mock their opponents for losing a penalty shootout (Otamendi, Paredes, Montiel, di Maria, et al)


Fuck the Dutch. One of them got red carded during the shootout for taunting their opponents. I don't think I've ever seen that before. Most teams show respect. Argentina were no angels but the Dutch were just as bad if not worse and got that they deserved.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 14, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Fuck the Dutch. One of them got red carded during the shootout for taunting their opponents. I don't think I've ever seen that before. Most teams show respect. Argentina were no angels but the Dutch were just as bad if not worse and got that they deserved.


Yeah, this. I don't know why but when it gets to the sharp end of tournaments, the Dutch turn ugly. See also the WC final of 2010. I'd rather my team lost than resorted to that kind of thing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 14, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> You lot have forgotten the Turkish Messi, the utterly spellbindingly talented Erhun Oztumer.
> 
> (I may be slightly biased)


You lack the clear-headed objectivity of ska invita


----------

